# VK - Revenant Delta Kit, iJoy Shogun Mod, Vandyvape Berserker V1.5 & More



## Gizmo (20/12/18)

New Arrivals:

Falcon M-Triple Mesh Coils
Vandyvape Berserker V1.5 MTL RTA 
Hellvape Rebirth RDA 
Revenant Delta Kit
QF Meshed Strip Coils
iJoy Shogun Mod
Vladdin Leather Case

Restocks:

GT Ccell Coils
QF Strip Coils
VooPoo Drag 2 Kit ( Flame, Puzzle & Aurora) 

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest​

Reactions: Like 1


----------

